
Ask HN: Specialist or "Jack of all trades" - phn
Which "mentality" do you prefer. Which do you think would make a better "hire"?<p>I do not have a definitive answer but would love to know what HN thinks :)
======
pasbesoin
Beware of places that love to "measure" -- particularly measure
"competencies". Because, one of the hardest things to "measure" can be general
competence.

If you can directly tie results to your performance, e.g. contribution to the
bottom line, you're fine.

If not... you're at the mercy of a perhaps uninformed (or, with the next
changes, soon to be uninformed) management.

Good generalists get shit done. They don't always get credit for this. Make
sure, if you're in such a role, it's in a position where you get credit -- and
compensation. If either starts to suffer, it's time to make a change.

P.S. My final point may seem obvious. But... it is an all too common trap of
the generalist, or "jack of all trades".

Hmm... as one example of this. The fellow who ends up with all the maintenance
and troubleshooting, because s/he can understand and fix "anything".

Who gets increasingly disrespected, because they are not "on the front line"
working with the latest "cool/in/'it' shit".

Who is the first terminated, because we need some more room in the budget but
can't afford to lay off those who are working on the "next project" on which
we've "bet the future".

Make sure you are respected, and compensated. And all the vocal support means
shit, if the latter isn't happening.

~~~
chris_dcosta
What an awesome response. I speak from experience.

------
stevenameyer
To me this question depends greatly on to how you define the terms. Personally
what I would prefer someone who is unbelievable in one area, but is able to
apply their knowledge to other areas if that's whats is needed of them.

I would have a lot of hesitancy hiring someone who is extremely specialized
and can't do anything useful whatsoever outside of their area of
specialization, or someone who is so generalized that they can't function at a
high level in any one area. To me both of these cases are signs of weakness in
someones ability.

But if I had to give a black or white answer I would say specialist. If you
are proven highly effective in one area, I believe it's more likely for you to
be able to be highly effective in others if need be if given the time.
Somebody aiming to be mediocre at everything is not someone I want to work
with.

~~~
xauronx
As someone who calls himself a "generalist" and claims it's the best thing in
the world; you're probably on the right track here. I'm good at a wide variety
of things, but I don't typically delve to deep into things. What does that
mean? I'm awesome at prototyping on any platform and quickly, but making a
system that will endure, be secure and reliable? Probably not your best bet
picking me. Now, where is the "post anonymously" button...

~~~
stevenameyer
There is a large place for generalists. A lot of companies, especially
startups, love them because when you have a company of 5-10 people everyone
needs the ability to wear a lot of different hats. My point was that being a
pure specialist, or a pure generalist is not great in my opinion, because
often aspects of both are necessary to be successful.

The last part where I stated I would prefer a specialist is a matter of
opinion. I believe that being proven at a high level in one area makes
transitioning to another area much easier and shows evidence of being able to
achieve a high level of mastery. Plus I have a tendency to be drawn to people
who are pushing to be the best at what they do, rather then aiming to be
pretty good at everything. Maybe thats just my 20-year old bravado.

There is definitely a lot of good work available for generalists and I
definitely am not discouraging you from being one. Simply giving my opinion on
the subject.

------
esharef
We do tons of hiring on behalf of other companies. Everyone seems to love the
word "Jack-of-all-trades." When we post jobs with this title we get lots more
applications than for other titles such as Operations Associate. Weird but
true.

------
Meltdown
If you want to work as a Freelancer, then you need to be a Specialist.

~~~
phn
Can you elaborate? I actually think that a freelancer should be a Generalist
because he has to deal with everything business related, as well as doing
"full-stack" development.

------
andyzweb
"specialization is for insects"

~~~
p6v53as
Specialization is the driving force of advancement.

